# My plan to become rich and easily get to 1000+ laycount with stacies-stacilites (escorts)



## Raxflex (Oct 29, 2021)

First you need to become rich. Lets define rich. For me it is 1k-2k Euros per day, which is 30-60k per month, which is 360-720k per year.
With this money you are rich in my opinion. I will show you ways to make that kind of money in a second.
But now the important part. You also need to avoid taxes as much as possible because with that income you will get taxed massively in most countries. For example in Germany the state would take half of your income.
What most people dont know, there are completely legal ways to avoid taxes. Basically you need to move your company to a place with ultra low or no taxes (like Dubai, Abu Dhabi, Cyprus, Panama, Hungary, Bulgaria etc.) or you become a perpetual traveler (google what this means I wont explain it here). You dont have to live in these countries but your business must be there.

Now that you have 1k per day and only pay like 1-10 percent taxes you can EASILY pay an hot escort every day for like 100-500 Euro (depending on the country you life in). For example look at the prices on this site: https://www.eurogirlsescort.com/

*How to become rich today?*
Obviously not by wagecucking, because income taxes are insane in the west. You need to start an online business because they are easy to scale. There are hundreds of ways you could make money online. For example I know people that make MILLIONS with Amazon FBA, or even Amazon KDP or Youtube. I know many people that got rich with online programms (like PUA scammers or workout programms ). You just have to understand marketing and it is very easy to make at least 5k a month.
Find someone who got rich this way and then just COPY him. Make your product a little bit different or market it in a different way and you can become rich as well.

*Is this for you?*
In my opinion you need to be around 120 IQ to do this and the ability to think outside the box. Other than that I dont think you need to work harder or longer than the average wagecucker out there. You just need to know what you are doing.


----------



## quakociaptockh (Oct 29, 2021)

Jfl @ spending 500 euro per day on a hoe. In a right country you can have a better one for 10 euro.


----------



## gamma (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Oct 29, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Oct 29, 2021)

legit plan.
Sex life, will be transactional type.
imo, Best sex, is when it's based on her lust for a man and not based on providing exchanges.
But transactional sex, is better than no sex.


----------



## RIPPED IRL (Oct 29, 2021)

How do you need to be 120 iq if your plan is to copy someone ideas? lmaoo


----------



## Amexmaxx (Oct 29, 2021)

Euro > American escorts


----------



## Amexmaxx (Oct 29, 2021)

Raxflex said:


> For example I know people that make MILLIONS with Amazon FBA


I heard Amazon fba is difficult and unlikely to succeed in and mostly a scam/ waste of time &money


----------



## Deleted member 11388 (Oct 29, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> legit plan.
> Sex life, will be transactional type.
> imo, Best sex, is when it's based on her lust for a man and not based on providing exchanges.
> But transactional sex, is better than no sex.


yes, i tryed fucking a few hookers and it was shitty because they were like just get over it.

If a girl really wants to fuck you and is dripping wet for you, thats so fucking hot


----------



## eduardkoopman (Oct 29, 2021)

Yolosweg said:


> yes, i tryed fucking a few hookers and it was shitty because they were like just get over it.


brutals


Yolosweg said:


> If a girl really wants to fuck you and is dripping wet for you, thats so fucking hot


When as a guy, had this even 1 time. And know what it looks, feels, etc. like. There is no going back, to transactional sex. You can than tell the difference.
Vanilla transactional sex, and raw passion sex, 2 entirely different worlds.


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 29, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> View attachment 1384042


America moment


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Oct 29, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> America moment







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## one job away (Oct 30, 2021)

Raxflex said:


> First you need to become rich. Lets define rich. For me it is 1k-2k Euros per day, which is 30-60k per month, which is 360-720k per year.
> With this money you are rich in my opinion. I will show you ways to make that kind of money in a second.
> But now the important part. You also need to avoid taxes as much as possible because with that income you will get taxed massively in most countries. For example in Germany the state would take half of your income.
> What most people dont know, there are completely legal ways to avoid taxes. Basically you need to move your company to a place with ultra low or no taxes (like Dubai, Abu Dhabi, Cyprus, Panama, Hungary, Bulgaria etc.) or you become a perpetual traveler (google what this means I wont explain it here). You dont have to live in these countries but your business must be there.
> ...


When you are rich getting some trophy wifes seems more interesting than fckin used up whores any poor man could have


then just cuck the wife by getting another one and she has to be cool with it


----------



## Deleted member 15384 (Nov 3, 2021)

I would rather get surgeries and find hoes who would fuck me by lust


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Nov 3, 2021)

yeah this is pretty much my plan but do it in a cheaper escort country.

imagine earning 200k+ per year from online in a country where a hooker is £20 for an hour 

im so glad bad economies exist. it almost makes up for my height.

but yeah amazon fba and online courses is the shit. personally im doing just normal ecom stores instead of amazon


----------



## Raxflex (Nov 3, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> yeah this is pretty much my plan but do it in a cheaper escort country.
> 
> imagine earning 200k+ per year from online in a country where a hooker is £20 for an hour
> 
> ...


Nice. Yeah this is the way to live an awesome life today. If you dont manage to become really rich, you can still do everything I said in countries like Thailand, or Eastern Europe if you like white girls.

It is such a life hack. But you need to create an online business so that you can work from anywhere and travel the world. If you are a wagecucker in 2021 it is over for you..


----------



## Raxflex (Nov 3, 2021)

This life plan is so much better than just cry all the time because you wasnt born a chad and then spend all your time and money on looksmaxxing to attract some entitled 5/10 western woman, which will get overweight once you marry her and will maybe divorce rape you later.

Moneymaxxxing + tax-maxxing + escortmaxxing is the way to succeed in 2021.
Looksmaxxing + redpill is 1980s and not time efficient anymore.


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Nov 3, 2021)

Raxflex said:


> Nice. Yeah this is the way to live an awesome life today. If you dont manage to become really rich, you can still do everything I said in countries like Thailand, or Eastern Europe if you like white girls.
> 
> It is such a life hack. But you need to create an online business so that you can work from anywhere and travel the world. If you are a wagecucker in 2021 it is over for you..


its like we've discovered a cheat code to life bro, now just need to make it happen


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Nov 3, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> its like we've discovered a cheat code to life bro, now just need to make it happen


make a guide for bros


----------



## Mouthbreath (Nov 3, 2021)

Even better is when you're so good looking and high status that foids will pay and provide everything for you.


----------



## oldcelloser (Nov 12, 2021)

Mouthbreath said:


> Even better is when you're so good looking and high status that foids will pay and provide everything for you.


well we're not and probably never gonna be and remeber Chads = incels, eventually with enough time or fatmaxxing 
then its escort time for them too, what do you think


----------



## Unmoggablegingercel (Jan 17, 2022)

Just be 120 iq theory


----------



## .👽. (Jan 17, 2022)

i have a better plan for you: 

1. get rich 
2. invest in your looks 
3. get sex for free which mogs


----------



## Raxflex (Jan 17, 2022)

.👽. said:


> i have a better plan for you:
> 
> 1. get rich
> 2. invest in your looks
> 3. get sex for free which mogs


It is proven that even chads only close 5% of their cold approaches. So it will be always a grind if you wanna slay and have lots of different hot women. I dont have time for that shit.


----------



## randomvanish (Jan 18, 2022)

i hate these kind of threads. acting like telling something without telling anything. "online businesses easy to scale" yeah sure.


----------



## Raxflex (Apr 7, 2022)

Update: Made around 210.000 Euro, which is 228.287,85 US-Dollar in December (yes you read that right)! These christmas sales were crazy...

And with my tax set up I pay almost no taxes, like less than 5%.

I dont care if you believe me or not, but this is the way. Understand marketing, be smart and the world is yours in 2022.

As an entrepreneur you are only one good prodcut away to become financially independed or even rich as fuck. If you sell virtual products there is almost no risk involved even if it fails. So you have unlimited tries...

Look what people that made it are doing. And then identify how they are so sucessful. And then COPY.

For example: You could probably make millions on youtube by filming your fucking dog or cat eating. As long as you understand marketing and pick the right niche, you will succeed.

If you have the knowledge it is incredibly easy to at least make 100k a year.


----------



## looksmaxxed (Apr 7, 2022)

i sold everything to invest in crypto and live in my car now. the plus side is i have a couple of years worth of escort money set aside allowing me to see escorts every 2 weeks or so


----------



## ALP (Apr 8, 2022)

Raxflex said:


> be smart and the world is yours in 2022.


I'm 19 with no money, how can i make it without wageslavery


----------



## forevergymcelling (Apr 9, 2022)

I will be rich soon

I can feel it


----------



## jaw_is_law (Apr 9, 2022)

escorts are nothing to brag about


----------



## goldensoul (Apr 14, 2022)

I miss Height's serious moneymaxxing posts. even tho I hate that junkie pedo


----------



## goldensoul (Apr 14, 2022)

jaw_is_law said:


> escorts are nothing to brag about


it's easy to post that on the internet but the moment i crossed the hooker district in Brussels i was shocked by how beautifully those women were. you can basically fuck a Stacy with a hot body for 40euros. that's much better than wasting time with a Becky, spending money in a restaurant, listening to her crap, and hoping she will accept to sleep with you that night. and the following morning you find yourself locked in a relationship because you were so horny the day before. now repeat the cycle waste money, waste time, hope she doesnt' cheat on you...


----------



## Lygodactylus (Apr 17, 2022)

Didn't read but when someone posts an essay like this the solution is usually to get bimax.


----------



## Adamsmith12345 (Apr 17, 2022)

ALP said:


> I'm 19 with no money, how can i make it without wageslavery


lmao its a poorcel


----------



## looksmaxxed (Apr 19, 2022)

jaw_is_law said:


> escorts are nothing to brag about


yes it is, it shows who the real blackpilled are. muh bluepill ltr, romance, marriage, reproduction, etc is cringe idiocy


----------



## KAMII (Apr 19, 2022)

Raxflex said:


> First you need to become rich. Lets define rich. For me it is 1k-2k Euros per day, which is 30-60k per month, which is 360-720k per year.
> With this money you are rich in my opinion. I will show you ways to make that kind of money in a second.
> But now the important part. You also need to avoid taxes as much as possible because with that income you will get taxed massively in most countries. For example in Germany the state would take half of your income.
> What most people dont know, there are completely legal ways to avoid taxes. Basically you need to move your company to a place with ultra low or no taxes (like Dubai, Abu Dhabi, Cyprus, Panama, Hungary, Bulgaria etc.) or you become a perpetual traveler (google what this means I wont explain it here). You dont have to live in these countries but your business must be there.
> ...


how to actually do this nigga
get into fraud do it smartly take out weekly loans of 10-20k while shipping hella designer with ccfullz
fake cheks ETC during the week but when ur not doing that ur taking out loans with other niggas ccfullz
there u go 3 months of this and u balling
But like 3 loans into crypto btc blows up or some shit BAM ur like a millionaire all the sudden


----------



## eren1 (Apr 19, 2022)

KAMII said:


> how to actually do this nigga
> get into fraud do it smartly take out weekly loans of 10-20k while shipping hella designer with ccfullz
> fake cheks ETC during the week but when ur not doing that ur taking out loans with other niggas ccfullz
> there u go 3 months of this and u balling
> But like 3 loans into crypto btc blows up or some shit BAM ur like a millionaire all the sudden


ccfullz?


----------

